# Übernachtung am Lago di Cancano



## Schwabe (19. November 2007)

Hallo
Hat jemand dort oben jemand schon mal auf den Hütten übernachtet und kann mir eine empfehlen,


----------



## thof (19. November 2007)

Ich kann Dir eine NICHT empfehlen: Rif. Solena
Aber das (oder heißt es die) Villa Valania soll sehr gut sein: http://www.miramontibormio.it/villavalania/ted/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. November 2007)

Diese ganzen Refugios schauen total bruchbudenmäßig aus, wie KZ-Holzbaracken. Ich habe zwar nirgends dort übernachtet, wollte das aber auch nicht ausprobieren. Wenn du Ri. Bormio unterwegs bist, dann tu dir den Gefallen, und roll noch bis da runter, da hast du sicher mehr Auswahl...


----------



## Schwabe (19. November 2007)

Danke für die Tips, das hab ich in den letzten Jahren auch festgestellt, da ich aber nicht nach Bormio abfahren möchte werd ich`s im Chalet Villa Valania 
 versuchen, die Homepage sieht recht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## transalbi (19. November 2007)

Ich war mal in Arnoga im "Li Arnoga", als ich an den Stauseen nichts bekommen habe. War super und du erreichst das Hotel ohne große Mühe.
Tourbericht hier: http://www.transalp.info/2004/explorer/index.php#details3
Hoteladresse hier:
http://www.arnoga.it/

Albi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. November 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> ... http://www.arnoga.it/...


Kann ich ebenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da SportsInTeam-Tourenhotel. Top Essen, top Zimmer und fast ohne Höhenmeter vom Lago di Cancano aus zu erreichen (10 bis 15 km).
Villa Valania ist aber auch schön, nur sollte man zur Hauptreisezeit vorbuchen, da es nicht so viele Zimmer hat.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2007)

Dass es dort nur "Bruchbuden" gibt ist dummes Geschwätz!

Versuche es ma hier:
Chalet Villa Valania, Loc. Cancano, I- 23030 Valdidentro SO, Tel. +39.0342.919434 (75,-/P HP)
[email protected] 

Ich war dort und es war zwar einfach aber sauber, gutes Essen, leicht zu finden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTBMax (19. November 2007)

Wir haben in einem Refugio bzw. kleinen Hotel kurz unterhalb (3 km?) des Lago Cancano übernachtet. Kurz vor den Torri di Fraele. Essen war gut, Wirt nett und sympathisch, Kosten angemessen bzw. eher niedrig. Außerdem haben die Wirtsleut extra für uns die Sauna im Keller angeschmissen. Das tut nach einer Transalpetappe richtig gut (vor allem mit dem Rotwein hinterher). Ich schau heute Abend nach, wie das Ding hieß.

Max


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (19. November 2007)

Sry - Ich war heuer in so ner Bruchbude. Das war das Rif. San Giacomo.. die Chefin hat mir so ne Kammer neben dem Stall gezeigt.. Sehr dunkel und schimmlig..
Ich lehnte dankend ab und schloss mich einem netten Schweizer Bike Kollegen an, Richtung Sta Maria.


----------



## kritimani (19. November 2007)

griass eich,

keine persönliche empfehlung -  aber vielleicht doch ein interessanter link:
http://www.huetten-biwaks.com/cartine/retiche_oc/livignese.cfm

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## felkla (19. November 2007)

hallo,
haben anfang august im rifugio val di fraele direkt an der oberen staumauer übernachtet. zimmer und abendessen/frühstück waren gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. November 2007)

Die Villa Valania ist hier ja nun schon mehrmals genannt worden und recht einstimmig als gute Unterkunft bezeichnet worden.
Nachschieben kann ich noch den Monte Scale Park, der am Ende des Lago di Cancano (vom Val Mora aus gesehen) liegt. Dort habe ich 2001 übernachtet und fand es ganz ok. Die Leute dort waren nett, das Essen einfach, aber gut, die Preise angemessen. 
Das Rifugio San Giacomo finde ich immer recht eigenartig, übernachtet habe ich dort nie. Aber jedesmal, wenn ich mit einer Gruppe dort Pause machte (die Hütte liegt halt am schönsten), gab's irgendwelche Merkwürdigkeiten ("zu spät für warmes Essen"; Wirt unfreundlich/krakelig; Personal speckig; Essen ungenießbar; Wechselgeldprobleme; Unstimmigkeiten bei Bezahlung etc.). Ich würde dort nicht übernachten wollen, bis zum Monte Scale Park bzw. zur Villa Valania sind's auch nur 20 Minuten.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schwabe (20. November 2007)

Werd ich wohl so machen, nochmals vielen Dank für die Tips


----------



## MTBMax (20. November 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Wir haben in einem Refugio bzw. kleinen Hotel kurz unterhalb (3 km?) des Lago Cancano übernachtet. Kurz vor den Torri di Fraele. Essen war gut, Wirt nett und sympathisch, Kosten angemessen bzw. eher niedrig. Außerdem haben die Wirtsleut extra für uns die Sauna im Keller angeschmissen. Das tut nach einer Transalpetappe richtig gut (vor allem mit dem Rotwein hinterher). Ich schau heute Abend nach, wie das Ding hieß.
> 
> Max



Der Vollständigkeit halber: Bei uns war's auch die hier schon öfters genannte Villa Valania.

Max


----------



## Adrenalino (20. November 2007)

Vom Li Arnoga und der Villa Valania habe ich bisher auch nur gutes gehört, warnen kann ich aber vor folgender Pension unten in Valdidentro; Pension Edelweiß, ganz miese Abzocke! Zwar schöne Pension aber wie gesagt......da wird man abgezogen. Ist uns jedenfalls passiert. Nie wieder!


----------



## waldler (23. November 2007)

Hallo Schwabe,
auch meine Empfehlung (Alpencross 2004)
Rifugio Monte Scale Park (http://www.waltellina.com/altavalle/montescale/index.htm)
Zimmer: spartanisch mit Stockbetten
Gemütlicher Gastraum mit Kaminofen
Freundliche Wirtsleute
Günstiger Preis
Mit das beste Essen auf unserer damaligen Tour!
Fazit: Wenn Du mal auf Komfort verzichten kannst recht empfehlenswert.

Waldler


----------



## skiking (15. Juli 2010)

Servus die Wadln,

es ist wieder Alpencross-Saison, darum pushe ich das Thema mal wieder hoch.
War jemand diese Saison schon an den Stauseen im Valle di Fraele und hat in einer der Hütten übernachtet oder geht bis Mitte August dort hin und mag dann berichten? Unsere derzeit bevorzugte Reihenfolge ist wohl:
Rifugio Monte Scale Park (günstig und am See): http://www.cancano.com/de/benv.html
Villa Valania (nah am See und super Service): http://www.miramontibormio.it/villavalania/ted/index.html
Hotel Li Arnoga (super Kommentare die letzten Jahre) http://www.arnoga.eu/
Rifugio Val Fraele (wohl eher mau die letzten Jahre): http://www.waltellina.com/altavalle/valfraele/
Wir werden schon versuchen zu reservieren, je nachdem wie denn die aktuellen Erfahrungen sind.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laralachmal (25. Juli 2010)

Am schönsten biwakieren unter freiem Himmel bei gutem Wetter.
Warnen kann ich nur vor: Rifuge San Giacomo: Desolates Essen, verraucht, Toilette dreckig, Wände verschimmelt, Wechselgeldprobleme... Tolle Lage aber: Meiden!


----------



## skiking (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo laralachmal!

Bist Du jetzt erst an den Seen gewesen, oder wie alt ist denn Deine Erfahrung? Zu wievielt wart ihr unterwegs?

Biwakieren finde ich sehr charmant - leider wird das nix werden da wir sehr lange/hohe Etappen planen und kein extra Gepäck zum draussen schlafen mitnehmen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## laralachmal (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Skiking,
ich war vorletzte Woche dort und hatte eigentlich vor, im Rif. Giacomo zu übernachten. Ein Blick in die Örtlichkeiten überzeugte mich jedoch, hier nicht zu bleiben (wenig geschmackvoll das pinup Bild der nackten Frau im Hinterhaus...) Am meisten störte mich die völlig verqualmte Wirtsstube. Auf die Frage nach warmem Essen wurde mir ein Stück Linzertorte aus der Tüte angeboten...

Biwakieren mit kurzer Neon Air Thermarest und Sommer-Daunenschlafsack von Cumulus liteline bringen kein Kilo auf die Waage. Wir haben zu viert biwakiert (gefühlt nachts 25°C) mit grandiosem Blick. Geht natürlich nur bei sicherem Wetter.

Empfehlen kann ich die Jugendherberge in Santa Maria (Kochmöglichkeit, große Zimmer, sehr freundliche Chefin, sehr leckeres Brot und Käse zum Frühstück) sowie das Hotel Sassella in Grosio (deutschsprechend, ausgesprochen freundlich!)


----------



## skiking (26. Juli 2010)

hi,

das hört sich cool an was ihr gemacht  habt. Das 'kein kilo' nehmen wir trotzdem nicht mit 

Das mit der Juhe in Sta.Maria ist nix, wir kommen wohl mittags dort durch und fahren dann hoch zu den Seen. Bei uns gehts dann weiter nach Boccetta di Forcola und Stilfser Joch, also auch die andere Richtung.

Grüße


----------

